# Where to buy marijuana in London, United Kingdom.



## Sweet FA (May 4, 2014)

From webehigh.org/europe-2/ 

A work of genius 


The best weed can be found in greater London, most notably Brunel University and Thames Valley university or throughout the Uxbridge Road or even in ‘Southall’ known in papers as “the heroin capital of London,” Where simply contacting a dealer via word of mouth will do the job. Make sure you ask for the good stuff for you will end up with hash or something of low quality.

In south London, Brizon, Cold Harbour Lane there are many street sellers that will offer skunk, but this is not the safest place in the world to buy.

One reporter added: “Everywehre in the center of the city. Contacts are easily made in Kings Cross, Brick Lane, Soho, Camden Town, Brixton, and Ladbroke Grove. If you can smell the dope then there is someone selling it nearby. If you don’t know anyone, I suggest that you go to the markets in these areas and the stall holders will likely point you in the right direction.

A tip for Brixton and Camden Town: It is easy to buy on the street here as you will here offers as you walk along Camden High Street and Coldharbour Lane, but from a safety point of view it is better to get a hookup from someone that you trust, such as a local contact. It is risky to buy weed from these areas just by hooking up on the street as some “dealers” are crack addicts who just want your wallet. In other cases you may just get ripped off with something that looks like weed, smells like it but is either pure help with very little THC or some hermie rubbish. Use your common sense”


----------



## Sweet FA (May 4, 2014)

*City Tale*
There is one phrase that sums up London in a nutshell, lively and diverse, that is if you are of an adventurous nature. While many people prefer the tranquillity afforded the prestigious suburbs of the West End, such as Kensington and Knightsbridge, a number of visitors prefer to go where the action is. That is, to say, Central London, the East End and Soho.

Another trendy spot is Shoreditch, which is very close to Liverpool Street Station. It has many clubs and bars, and has become a trendy part of town.

A fifteen-minute ride on “the tube”, London’s subway system, and visitors are in for a treat. This will bring you to the infamous Piccadilly Circus, just south of Soho. A mere six blocks to the North is the former “Le Mirage Jazz and Blues Café”, now known as Jazz After Dark. Steeped in jazz and blues music, this is only one of the many clubs that exemplify the heart and soul of Soho. Close by is Ronnie Scott’s, home to many a legendary jazz great, as well as the newer, possibly more hip, Polar Bear Jazz Club. Soho is literally peppered with jazz and juke joints and clubs openly compete for the best performers.

For those more interested in seeing all of the sites that London has to offer, vehicle rental is an option, thereby eliminating the problems normally associated with subway systems. The freedom afforded you, especially after “tube” closes down at night, will be an experience of a lifetime. If you so choose, from Heathrow Airport, take the A4 to Piccadilly Circus and you will find Soho just to the north. The infamous Kew Gardens and Wembley Stadium are only a few minutes away.

Hailing a taxi or minicab is also a great deal of fun when touring London, especially considering the abundant nightlife. And doing so from Soho allows visitors an opportunity to view the Hippodrome, pass through Trafalgar Square and catch a glance at Big Ben on the way to Central London. It is here that one can truly experience an eclectic club scene. Clubs such as Africa Centre, know for its African décor and music, as well as the Gardening Club and the Rock Garden, both of which feature a wide variety of techno and dance music on a nightly basis are deserving of a visit.

This, the old part of London, is where many tourists spend the bulk of their time, frequenting historical landmarks, shopping centres and other mundane attractions. To their misfortune, few of them truly experience the atmosphere of the clubs, not to mention the wide array of libations afforded by the growing immigrant population. It is here, in the intellectual heart of London, clubs such as The Astoria, Heaven and Fabric cater to an increasingly visible gay population. The great majority of these clubs, known for their dance and techno beat, are located in the vicinity of St. Villiers, Charring Cross and Covent Garden.

Diehard rock n’ rollers may be more inclined to frequent the East End. It is here that both Mods and Rockers come to soothe the savage beast. Once the stomping grounds of Jack the Ripper, the infamous East End now plays host to a wide variety of alternative, Goth, grunge and hard rock bands. Musicians such as Mick Jagger, Ike Turner and a host of other musical celebrities saunter about clubs such as the Rhythm Factory, the Red Eye, The Approach, Underground and 291. Most of these clubs are relatively close to one another, allowing “clubbers” to walk from one establishment to another.

As the sun sets over the British Empire, London in particular, clubs from Soho to Central London and Whitechapel fill with revellers. The old saying is that, at night London comes alive while the rest of England sleeps. Typically, the sweet smell of hashish, marijuana and other soft drugs fill the night air. There are other, harder drugs available, if one so chooses to seek them out.

Most clubs charge a cover fee, if not to cover the expense of hiring a band or disc jockey, merely to ensure that they are attracting clientele appropriate for their establishment. Some require membership, often times sponsored by a member in good standing. While the entry fee or cover fee is usually nominal, it typically helps to thwart the goals of the Metropolitan Police.

Whether someone prefers the avant garde and jazz clubs of Soho, the eclectic mix of gay and straight clubs in Central London or the goth and rock scene found on the East End, it is possible to find virtually any soft or hard drug. Locals tend to have steady suppliers and, more often than not, are willing to “assist” a visitor.

In the past, the Metropolitan Police, Scotland Yard and Parliament have all neglected to take a firm stance with regards to drug users, but that is about to change. That is, if Prime Minister Tony Blair has his way. Last fall, he introduced a crime and justice bill aimed at reducing not only London’s, but also all of Britain’s drug related crime by twenty five percent in 2005 and fifty percent in 2008. So far, civil rights activists have held up the legislation.

In and around London, there is proper English and then there is the thick Cockney accent of the East Side. For example, cocaine is referred to as Charlie, lip or blow. What is commonly called marijuana elsewhere is draw, weed, skunk, and ganja in Cockney and puff in other parts of the city. Crack cocaine is known simply as Rock n’ Roll. On the other hand, heroin goes by the names scag, skag or junk. Other hard drugs, such as L.S.D., mescaline and a variety of designer drugs are known as strop among the Cockney populace, but everybody else just calls them chemicals. And last but not least, hash is simply called hash.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2014)

our northampton weed is so peng we get south london scrotes coming down on the train to steal it


----------



## Sweet FA (May 4, 2014)

Northampton you say:

*Law enforcement:* fairly light – i’ve smoked just in the street and been ok jst put it out if u see the police

*Where to buy marijuana:* the top of abbington street just ask around

*Marijuana prices:* hash £10 for a 1/4

skunk £20 for 1/8


----------



## Voley (May 4, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> If you don’t know anyone, I suggest that you go to the markets in these areas and the stall holders will likely point you in the right direction.


Sound advice. Also, London taxi drivers will only respect you if you haggle. A good rule of thumb is to offer 10% of the meter price and negotiate from there. Stand firm and refuse to leave the taxi if you don't get at least a 50% discount.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 4, 2014)

Voley said:


> Sound advice. Also, London taxi drivers will only respect you if you haggle. A good rule of thumb is to offer 10% of the meter price and negotiate from there. Stand firm and refuse to leave the taxi if you don't get at least a 50% discount.


From the East London section:

*Where to buy marijuana:* Marijuana is pretty much everywhere, the best places to check in the estates, Stratford, Hackney, East Ham, Barking, Beckton, Canning Town, Custom House etc. Look out for groups of teenagers strolling the streets as they will most likely know.


----------



## Voley (May 4, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> From the East London section:
> 
> *Where to buy marijuana:* Marijuana is pretty much everywhere, the best places to check in the estates, Stratford, Hackney, East Ham, Barking, Beckton, Canning Town, Custom House etc. Look out for groups of teenagers strolling the streets as they will most likely know.


Or if in doubt, just ask a friendly policeman. They should be able to sort you out.


----------



## geminisnake (May 4, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> A tip for Brixton: It is easy to buy on the street here as you will here offers as you walk along Coldharbour Lane,



I have never once in all my visits to Brixton in over 10 yrs been offered drugs. Do I look like an undercover cop?


----------



## pogofish (May 4, 2014)

geminisnake said:


> I have never once in all my visits to Brixton in over 10 yrs been offered drugs. Do I look like an undercover cop?



Well I got offered skunk when* standing* *right beside you,* so you must have had your cloth ears-on that particular day!


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 4, 2014)

I have been offered sex in Brixton, but never drugs.


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2014)

pinkmonkey said:


> I have been offered sex in Brixton, but never drugs.


Seriously? Time was you couldn't walk 10m from the tube before beingo offerend skunk weed pills skunk weed pills charlies, pills, skunk?


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 4, 2014)

You're a bloke! It's like, hello darlin, fancy a bit of hows yer father?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 4, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> *Where to buy marijuana:* the top of abbington street just ask around
> 
> skunk £20 for 1/8



Not for a fair few years! You're doing well if you pay £20 for 1/8 these days.


----------



## geminisnake (May 4, 2014)

pogofish said:


> Well I got offered skunk when* standing* *right beside you,* so you must have had your cloth ears-on that particular day!



I was probably tired, that was the weekend I did my Qi Gong exam iirc. And it was you got offered not me


----------



## pogofish (May 5, 2014)

geminisnake said:


> I was probably tired, that was the weekend I did my Qi Gong exam iirc. And it was you got offered not me



You probably looked like you didn't need any then!


----------



## pogofish (May 5, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Seriously? Time was you couldn't walk 10m from the tube before beingo offerend skunk weed pills skunk weed pills charlies, pills, skunk?



I think it was within 10m of the tube when I got offered!


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Close by is Ronnie Scott’s, home to many a legendary jazz great, as well as the newer, possibly more hip, Polar Bear Jazz Club. Soho is literally peppered with jazz and juke joints and clubs openly compete for the best performers.


theres no such place as Polar Bear Jazz Club is there? Other than that, great article, thanks


----------



## ash (May 5, 2014)

ska invita said:


> theres no such place as Polar Bear Jazz Club is there? Other than that, great article, thanks


There is the polar hear pub (or used to be)


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Northampton you say:
> 
> *Law enforcement:* fairly light – i’ve smoked just in the street and been ok jst put it out if u see the police
> 
> ...



its my second year in Northampton and i would apreciate if you could find me something good because it seems the last days 
noone has anything now


----------



## ska invita (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Spymaster (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> its my second year in Northampton and i would apreciate if you could find me something good because it seems the last days
> noone has anything now



Your best bet is to PM one of the moderators of these boards. They'll sort you out.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 13, 2014)

Aw, you searched 'northampton+marijuana'. Desperate times  

Spymaster


----------



## fogbat (Oct 13, 2014)

Brilliant.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2014)

there is never a drought in northampto. I guarentee there is still a miasma of cannabis smoke floating above Kings Heath


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

well i have 2 or 3 connections but noone can help me the last few days, anyway i prefer to buy half or an ounce rather than 20bags and 10 bags,so if anyone can help me out i will be much apreciated,have the money as we speak


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> there is never a drought in northampto. I guarentee there is still a miasma of cannabis smoke floating above Kings Heath


any help will be much appreciated


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2014)

if your asking about at random all you will be gettin is .8 street deals. And this is a london based forum, I'm one of only three web handed northamptoners here. And I'm not going to help you because I don't enable strangers on the internet to buy drugs 

you could try walking around ainlessly till you smell someone smoking, then approach them. Desperate time, desperate measures


----------



## maomao (Oct 13, 2014)

I've given up for a month now and knew this thread would not tell me where to buy weed but it still had my attention completely and immediately.


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> if your asking about at random all you will be gettin is .8 street deals. And this is a london based forum, I'm one of only three web handed northamptoners here. And I'm not going to help you because I don't enable strangers on the internet to buy drugs
> 
> you could try walking around ainlessly till you smell someone smoking, then approach them. Desperate time, desperate measures


i wasnt asking randomly i had three people that were helping me the past year but now they dont have anything,and they were never able to provide me with big pieces, i live next to the hospital,if u have anything in mind who to call or where to go please let me know


----------



## maomao (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> i wasnt asking randomly i had three people that were helping me the past year but now they dont have anything,and they were never able to provide me with big pieces, i live next to the hospital,if u have anything in mind who to call or where to go please let me know


If you're that stressed about it you probably need a break. Good news is it doesn't leave your system for a month or so so you're probably still pretty high really.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 13, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Aw, you searched 'northampton+marijuana'. Desperate times
> 
> Spymaster


ah, the things done in desperation...
smoking banana skins has been known to work anolaoulla94


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

maomao said:


> If you're that stressed about it you probably need a break. Good news is it doesn't leave your system for a month or so so you're probably still pretty high really.


wotever,i was asking politely for any help,if i needed someone to be an asshole i would ask u,thank you


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> i wasnt asking randomly i had three people that were helping me the past year but now they dont have anything,and they were never able to provide me with big pieces, i live next to the hospital,if u have anything in mind who to call or where to go please let me know



Out of interest, have you ever managed to score drugs on an internet bulletin board before?


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

ska invita said:


> ah, the things done in desperation...
> smoking banana skins has been known to work anolaoulla94


i cant understand whats ur problem,this forums are created for discussion, i dont know why u try to take the piss once you guys were members in this forum for a long time now


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2014)

no offence but I'm not going to pass on any numbers because you could be anybody- but serious advice? you aren't a long walk from avenue campus uni, and the racecourse. Theres ALWAYS someone smoking pot on the rcecourse. The big park next to the White Elephant pub.


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> Out of interest, have you ever managed to score drugs on an internet bulletin board before?


actually yes


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> no offence but I'm not going to pass on any numbers because you could be anybody- but serious advice? you aren't a long walk from avenue campus uni, and the racecourse. Theres ALWAYS someone smoking pot on the rcecourse. The big park next to the White Elephant pub.


im just a student from Greece looking for some weed,anw this shows how much u know northampton,where i live is aproximately half hour and more walking to the racecourse,anw ths for the advice anw but already been there today,


----------



## ska invita (Oct 13, 2014)

don't mean it to feel like taking the piss, more sympathy and solidarity - we've all been there. best of luck in your quest


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> im just a student from Greece looking for some weed,anw this shows how much u know northampton,where i live is aproximately half hour and more walking to the racecourse,anw ths for the advice anw but already been there today,



Yeah, Dotski!

That's too far away!

Sort it the fuck out, you know-nothing-about-Northampton fuck knuckle!

Hilarious!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2014)

its 20 mins brisk walk, maximum.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2014)

and if you can't score weed in and around the racecourse then I suggest that you try harder. Its practically on trestle tables being hawked openly


----------



## maomao (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> wotever,i was asking politely for any help,if i needed someone to be an asshole i would ask u,thank you


And if I ever need someone to use Americanisms and post in badly spelled text speak I shall ask you. Here's to future ventures of mutual benefit!


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> Yeah, Dotski!
> 
> That's too far away!
> 
> ...


dotski??wtf??
anw propably u know a faster way to get from here to the racecourse because i made the walk today and it was more than half hour,no need to get frustrated and brake the keyboard again im here asking for info in the most polite way ever


----------



## maomao (Oct 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> and if you can't score weed in and around the racecourse then I suggest that you try harder. Its practically on trestle tables being hawked openly


*Checks train ticket prices to Northampton*


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

maomao said:


> And if I ever need someone to use Americanisms and post in badly spelled text speak I shall ask you. Here's to future ventures of mutual benefit!


ok u can go masturbate now


----------



## Voley (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Spymaster (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> dotski??wtf??
> anw propably u know a faster way to get from here to the racecourse because i made the walk today and it was more than half hour,no need to get frustrated and brake the keyboard again im here asking for info in the most polite way ever



Why do you keep spelling 'and', "anw"?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2014)

maomao said:


> *Checks train ticket prices to Northampton*





DotCommunist said:


> our northampton weed is so peng we get south london scrotes coming down on the train to steal it


----------



## maomao (Oct 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


>


I'm from Essex!


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

so no1 can help me?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 13, 2014)

No m8. You iz fukt, innit.


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

fuking uk back in my country none of this happen


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 13, 2014)

I can help you. Give me a ring on 020 7230 1212.


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I can help you. Give me a ring on 020 7230 1212.


 u fucking stupid? police number,that y i hate uk and most of the english people,most of them,go fuk urself


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## maomao (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> ok u can go masturbate now


Finished. Can I get back to taking the piss now?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 13, 2014)

ska invita said:


> ah, the things done in desperation...
> smoking banana skins has been known to work anolaoulla94


 
Apparently if you eat, like, five tablespoons of nutmeg you can get well out of it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2014)

tbf if I was a foriegn student in my second year in Northampton I'd be needing some weed as well. Northampton grows on you, but you have to blot out the early years with something.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> fuking uk back in my country none of this happen



It's your own fault for choosing Northampton to study. You should've come to London where typically, the sweet smell of marijuana, hashish, and other soft drugs fill the night air. We've got more weed down here than we know what to do with. I'm off my face now and I'm at work, but that doesn't matter because so are most of my passengers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> It's your own fault for choosing Northampton to study. *You should've come to London where typically, the sweet smell of marijuana, hashish, and other soft drugs fill the night air*. We've got more weed down here than we know what to do with. I'm off my face now and I'm at work, but that doesn't matter because so are most of my passengers.



also the acrid tang of cracksmoke, gunsmoke, sense of entitlement and the streets are paved with used works


----------



## tony heath (Oct 13, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> It's your own fault for choosing Northampton to study. You should've come to London where typically, the sweet smell of marijuana, hashish, and other soft drugs fill the night air. We've got more weed down here than we know what to do with. I'm off my face now and I'm at work, but that doesn't matter because so are most of my passengers.


 Sywell Aerodrome is a hub for the drug cartels, hang out at the Horseshoe for a couple of nights and then start asking after either Jenny or Andrew, they're Amerixans and have access to high grade Manali, Pakistani, Kashmiri, Lebanese, Moroccan, Turkish and Afghani hashish. Try the M1 skunk Bill offers you when you first go in the pub by all means, but remember, Bill is just a decoy cover type and knows nothing but bullshit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2014)

I caught my first stickleback in sywell country park. I can remember the crushing guilt when it drowned in air. Never did have the stomach for hunting.

aaaaanway....


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

tony heath said:


> Sywell Aerodrome is a hub for the drug cartels, hang out at the Horseshoe for a couple of nights and then start asking after either Jenny or Andrew, they're Amerixans and have access to high grade Manali, Pakistani, Kashmiri, Lebanese, Moroccan, Turkish and Afghani hashish. Try the M1 skunk Bill offers you when you first go in the pub by all means, but remember, Bill is just a decoy cover type and knows nothing but bullshit.


horseshoe street u mean yes?where the cinema is?


----------



## Celt (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> fuking uk back in my country none of this happen


then maybe you should choose to study there?



anolaoulla94 said:


> u fucking stupid? police number,that y i hate uk and most of the english people,most of them,go fuk urself



you seem not to be aware that supplying cannabis is illegal, if people have sources they arn't going to post them on an internet forum even to help someone as charming as yourself.  

I'm not english I'm welsh.


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

Celt said:


> then maybe you should choose to study there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first of all,i came here t study because obviously getting a degree here is much better than getting a degree back in my country,second i know its illegal but this forum is suppose to be created for sharing info regarding drugs etc, if u are welsh prepare ur ass tonight then coz in football we gonna beat ur ass


----------



## Celt (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> first of all,i came here t study because obviously getting a degree here is much better than getting a degree back in my country,second i know its illegal but this forum is suppose to be created for sharing info regarding drugs etc, if u are welsh prepare ur ass tonight then coz in football we gonna beat ur ass



i couldn't care less about football, Rugby is my game,however I will prepare my ass,   you might try posting in the drugs forum, you might get more help there


----------



## nogojones (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> ok u can go masturbate now


 Like we need your permission


----------



## Libertad (Oct 13, 2014)

Τι γαμημένο μαλάκας.


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

Libertad said:


> Τι γαμημένο μαλάκας.


na milas aman sou sfiro re gie tis


----------



## Libertad (Oct 13, 2014)

Άντε γαμήσου.


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

Libertad said:


> Άντε γαμήσου.


ok..tora na piaso tin mama sou tilefono...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2014)

geminisnake said:


> I have never once in all my visits to Brixton in over 10 yrs been offered drugs. Do I look like an undercover cop?


I used to get offered drugs all the time in Brixton, right outside the tube. But last few visits, nothing ! Maybe I have started looking like the feds man


----------



## maomao (Oct 13, 2014)

It's all Greek to me.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> if u are welsh prepare ur ass tonight


There's only a couple of Welsh folk on these boards bro but the most prominent welsh poster is a dread-locked dude called the Editor. He sorts a few of us who live in the wilderness by post but you can't just roll in here asking him to post you dope dude or people will just take the piss. There's also a few hawaii posters on these boards too so be careful and don't go in the drugs forum it all gone Pete Tong in there. PM the main man and ask him to post you a 'Baby eating anarchist tea shirt' and then tell him what size you want. small is a 20 bag, Medium's a henry, large is a quarter, xl is Arthur and XXl is full the monty. Keep this to yourself though ayght  

Take no notice of these cunts mate most of them have never been in your situ. In fact I happen to know at least two of them blow cillit bang up their hoops to get high coz things az got sow bad in their hoods. If you get real stuck I'm just down the road from you in Southampton and I know a few welsh sailors who will prepare their asses for you 

Peace and welcome to the boards.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 13, 2014)

maomao said:


> It's all Greek to me.


I wanted to say that 

My best friend at primary school was a kid called Evagoras, he taught me Greek swears but I can't remember them. 

Good luck with the weed hunt anol, it's fucking shit having none  I wish I could help. Buy some off the dark web, at least you'll be guaranteed a spliff within a couple of days of ordering 

<skins up in solidarity >


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2014)

and jobs a good un


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> I wanted to say that
> 
> My best friend at primary school was a kid called Evagoras, he taught me Greek swears but I can't remember them.
> 
> ...


got sorted


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> got sorted


Cool  How did you manage to find someone selling?


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> There's only a couple of Welsh folk on these boards bro but the most prominent welsh poster is a dread-locked dude called the Editor. He sorts a few of us who live in the wilderness by post but you can't just roll in here asking him to post you dope dude or people will just take the piss. There's also a few hawaii posters on these boards too so be careful and don't go in the drugs forum it all gone Pete Tong in there. PM the main man and ask him to post you a 'Baby eating anarchist tea shirt' and then tell him what size you want. small is a 20 bag, Medium's a henry, large is a quarter, xl is Arthur and XXl is full the monty. Keep this to yourself though ayght
> 
> Take no notice of these cunts mate most of them have never been in your situ. In fact I happen to know at least two of them blow cillit bang up their hoops to get high coz things az got sow bad in their hoods. If you get real stuck I'm just down the road from you in Southampton and I know a few welsh sailors who will prepare their asses for you
> 
> Peace and welcome to the boards.


can we have a private convo?


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Cool  How did you manage to find someone selling?


someone here helped me


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> can we have a private convo?


No mate you need to go straight to the top dog. There's a code all pirates must obey and I don't want a slap from the mods or my tee-shirt supply stopped naaarameen.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 13, 2014)

We all played our part


----------



## JTG (Oct 13, 2014)

pinkmonkey said:


> I have been offered sex in Brixton, but never drugs.


I've been offered both.

By people I know obv.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Cool  How did you manage to find someone selling?


----------



## tony heath (Oct 13, 2014)

if it's who I'm thinking about expect a bumpy ride


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

tony heath said:


> if it's who I'm thinking about expect a bumpy ride


meaning????


----------



## tony heath (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> meaning????


it could trip you right out


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

tony heath said:


> it could trip you right out


excuse my english,do u mean he ll rip me of?


----------



## 8115 (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> excuse my english,do u mean he ll rip me of?


I think if you're buying drugs off strangers off the internet, yes there's an ever present danger you're going to get ripped off


----------



## tony heath (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> excuse my english,do u mean he ll rip me of?


you could end up completely out of your head


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

tony heath said:


> you could end up completely out of your head


cant think negatively,especially now


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 13, 2014)

Or addicted to


----------



## tony heath (Oct 13, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Or addicted to


I've vaguely heard of this, it's washing powder isn't it? any good?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 13, 2014)

What's the weed like, anole?


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> What's the weed like, anole?


its average, had better before


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> its average, had better before


Well, at least it's not shit


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Well, at least it's not shit


true that


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 13, 2014)

When I lived in London you'd order a special from Tony's Pizza Plaice (It sold fish and chips as well)


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> true that


Sweet 

Greeks on drugs: (quite a good film actually)


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> When I lived in London you'd order a special from Tony's Pizza Plaice (It sold fish and chips as well)


back in my country we have something like that but even if u are a foreigner you wouldnt spend a day without a joint


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Sweet
> 
> Greeks on drugs: (quite a good film actually)



yeap seen it, in Cyprus its quite worse than Greece as far as drug police is concerned


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 13, 2014)

I deal in Brizon, what you after?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 13, 2014)

Good times  *sigh*


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> yeap seen it, in Cyprus its quite worse than Greece as far as drug police is concerned


Worse in what way?


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> I deal in Brizon, what you after?


where is that??


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Worse in what way?


from where to begin??? if u get caught with one splief u still gonna get arrested and go to court etc...in other cases if u try to hide the stuff from the police or try to run away u get the beatdown of ur life...u cant imagine how much we hate them back home


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> where is that??



Where the OP was trying to score


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 13, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> In south London, Brizon, Cold Harbour Lane there are many street sellers that will offer skunk, but this is not the safest place in the world to buy.



That's my manor, alright! Grrrr


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 13, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Good times  *sigh*
> 
> View attachment 62394


You're giving your West Yorkshire location away in that photo


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 13, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 13, 2014)

That's why I was quite comfortable in stating that my manor was Brizon, no one will find me there!


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 13, 2014)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> That's why I was quite comfortable in stating that my manor was Brizon, no one will find me there!


That's why I moved to Hashire


----------



## tony heath (Oct 13, 2014)

Just over the Brizon there are hash fields as far as the eye can see until you pass Chilham


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> its average, had better before




d's just said same to me on the phone! Better next time, but when its all done at the last minute....u get what you get.

srs his stuff is normally above average.


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> d's just said same to me on the phone! Better next time, but when its all done at the last minute....u get what you get.
> 
> srs his stuff is normally above average.


exactly it was last minute arrangement thats why i didnt say anything u know wot i mean


----------



## Celt (Oct 14, 2014)

Celt said:


> i couldn't care less about football, Rugby is my game,however I will prepare my ass,   you might try posting in the drugs forum, you might get more help there


And about that football match..Wales won, how's your ass?


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 14, 2014)

Celt said:


> And about that football match..Wales won, how's your ass?


u didnt believe that i was 100% serious, i know and i am aware that our football national team is not that good,although u should be ashamed of ur players in the last 40 min they were falling to the ground all the time


----------



## tony heath (Oct 14, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> u didnt believe that i was 100% serious, i know and i am aware that our football national team is not that good,although u should be ashamed of ur players in the last 40 min they were falling to the ground all the time


 They were probably looking for magic mushrooms


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2014)

Please be very careful, anolaoulla94! A cousin of my sister's boyfriend tried cannabis once and never came back


----------



## anolaoulla94 (Oct 14, 2014)

littleseb said:


> Please be very careful, anolaoulla94! A cousin of my sister's boyfriend tried cannabis once and never came back


are u sure it was cannabis?or propably heroin? mdma?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> are u sure it was cannabis?or propably heroin? mdma?


in the murky world of drugs, corruption and ultra violence you can never be sure of anything......


----------



## Celt (Oct 14, 2014)

anolaoulla94 said:


> u didnt believe that i was 100% serious, i know and i am aware that our football national team is not that good,although u should be ashamed of ur players in the last 40 min they were falling to the ground all the time



I didn't watch the match, just noticed the score,


----------



## Enviro (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't think the score should be broadcast on a public forum anyway


----------



## Celt (Oct 14, 2014)

Enviro said:


> I don't think the score should be broadcast on a public forum anyway


your probably right, scoring should be kept private


----------



## Peter James - 2 (Oct 20, 2014)

Is this a real thread? Has it been legalised?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 26, 2015)

what the actual fuck??  
what does a 'Shot' include?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2015)

ddraig said:


> what the actual fuck??
> what does a 'Shot' include?


pleasure: or pain.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 26, 2015)

got to be a pisstake amount i reckon!


----------



## AusTraveller (Jan 20, 2016)

Looking for hash anywhere surrounding Russell Square, anybody able to help?


----------



## Numbers (Jan 20, 2016)

Can you remember where you last seen it?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 21, 2016)

AusTraveller said:


> Looking for hash anywhere surrounding Russell Square, anybody able to help?


Just go into any cafe around earls court and ask for 'Corn beef hash'  A waiter will sort you out


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 22, 2016)

Da thread iz urban gold, well done all, especially anol


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 23, 2016)

AusTraveller said:


> Looking for hash anywhere surrounding Russell Square, anybody able to help?



There's a big ugly building about five minutes walk away on Theobalds Road, between Emerald Street and Lamb's Conduit Street.  Someone there should be able to sort you out.


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 23, 2016)

Mornington Crescent. 

What do you mean wrong thread?


----------



## JojoBoom (Apr 20, 2016)

i wish i could find some in hackney


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2016)

JojoBoom said:


> i wish i could find some in hackney


used to be you could just ask a policeman


----------



## Greebo (Apr 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> used to be you could just ask a policeman


Every member of the force
has an eighth or two, of course.
Where they got it from?
What source?
Ask a policeman.  *gets coat*


----------



## Daft Vaper (Apr 22, 2016)

Anyone know where I can get a draw near Harrow face 2 face? Having to wait till at least bloody Monday if I use postie's.

PM me please, willing to travel (a bit)


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2016)

OB!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 22, 2016)

Yeah this thread isn't going to sit around with idiots occasionally posting on it indefinitely, or anything like that.


----------

